# The Duel Starring Liam Hemsworth and Woody Harrelson Arrives On Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD 8/23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Street Date: 8/23/16
> 
> DVD SRP: $19.98
> 
> ...


----------

